# Watch out!! It could happen to you.



## beastmaster (Jan 5, 2012)

As of the new year 15% of California's coast is off limits to any kind of fishing. May not sound like much but that all the prime reefs, kelp beds rocky areas that hold the vast majority of fish. Behind close doors for the most part, and using flawed science and just lying evo's have killed a natural right, and crippled an industry.(dayboats, small bait and tackle shops, etc.) How could that be? Well this is Cali, but they used our last Gov. the termanator and had multi-millions of dollars from every anti hunting and fishing group and the backing of a bunch of corporations.
The LA times just had a piece on how there training volunteers to help police the closed areas of poachers. My whole life I fished these areas and now I am a poacher?
This all is the fruition of a master plan put into effect by the anti- gun, fish, hunting, etc groups to further their agenda. Make no mistake. This victory will fuel them on to your states. Their sly, and have deep pockets.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 6, 2012)

As long as corpotions can buy politions and the public follow in those corp. foot steps this will happen.

 Al


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 6, 2012)

*Save a Wolf, Eat a Tree......*

The Anti's logic won just a state way from here.

Introducing wolves to areas that elk flourished, has cut the numbers drastically!

Study: Yellowstone wolves help trees rebound | ksl.com

Back where I am from, farmers, ranchers, hunters and trappers kept the wolf population in check, and deer harvest were incredible!

Pressures from the anti-groups increased, wolf numbers increased, and hunt harvest are directly related to wolf activity.

Colorado is next on the list for expanding wolf populations, there have been a few instances of the hybrids in the Colorado Rockies, but have not effected hunts, yet.

California must have forgotten what their bread was buttered on.


----------



## fishingrip (Jan 8, 2012)

back here on the east coast sportsman's fees go toward wildlife ,hunting and fishing but I can't afford the lake house and those folks don't want me ice fishing or in my boat obstructing their view of the lake .They don't like to see me walking into the woods with my gun ,I say that is a violation of my rights that I pay for so we both can enjoy .In NY they tried to charge a salt water fee and it was overturned and the fee was returned .SO FIGHT for your rights


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 9, 2012)

fishingrip said:


> back here on the east coast sportsman's fees go toward wildlife ,hunting and fishing but I can't afford the lake house and those folks don't want me ice fishing or in my boat obstructing their view of the lake .They don't like to see me walking into the woods with my gun ,I say that is a violation of my rights that I pay for so we both can enjoy .In NY they tried to charge a salt water fee and it was overturned and the fee was returned .SO FIGHT for your rights



Several of the more affluent citys backed the Anti's because they wanted to keep their shorelines and views free of the riff raff ie; fishermen. This fishing ban got its hand hold from a tag a long bill called the marine life protection act, or just MLPA. Lots of people voted for it. We all want to protect and preserve our natural resources, no one dreamed it would rear up and bite us in the rear. 
That is how they do it, one little gun law, one little reg or restriction, one little violation of a persons rights then once they have a toe hold they go for the throat.
MLAP: Mighty Large Poaching Area


----------



## saw dog (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi All
This administration must be stoped and replaced in 2012 or the loss of our basic freedoms will be taken from us, ( FOR EVER ). If this W.H. is allowed to appoint one more left leaning judge to the supreme court we stand a good chance of loosing most of the freedoms guarenteed to all American citizens Through the Constution and the Bill of Rights. If this is allowed to happen we will be living under the socialistic regulations of the united nations most likley.
GOD BLESS AMERICA & Those willing to to return this GREAT NATION back to the People


----------



## fishingrip (Jan 9, 2012)

saw dog said:


> Hi All
> This administration must be stoped and replaced in 2012 or the loss of our basic freedoms will be taken from us, ( FOR EVER ). If this W.H. is allowed to appoint one more left leaning judge to the supreme court we stand a good chance of loosing most of the freedoms guarenteed to all American citizens Through the Constution and the Bill of Rights. If this is allowed to happen we will be living under the socialistic regulations of the united nations most likley.
> GOD BLESS AMERICA & Those willing to to return this GREAT NATION back to the People


Remember that it is not the normal everyday man or woman that owns the house that doesn't want to see you around or says you can't fish a beach or shoreline. It is usually the people with the big bucks who get the tax write off and DON'T pay their fair share .I don't want to get political here ,but all of this starts a the local level, then the lawyers get involved,not because they have any skin in the game but because the money is there to take and it comes from those who have it to spend not from those who spend it like sportsman do to enjoy nature .Just my opinion


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 9, 2012)

check the record and see just who appointed the judges who said it is OK for corpations to buy elections for canadates who are less than friendly to sports mens desires and needs, clean air and clean water too.

 Al


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jan 19, 2012)

The anti's are harmful to both humans and wildlife. The anti's are all about incrementalism. When the anti's can't get their draconian laws and regulations passed at the federal and state levels, they divide and conquer by getting them passed in individual cities and counties.

The City Slickers of L.A. and Hollyweird are out of touch with reality.


----------

